# Mold on my wood lid, how to remove and prevent?



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

I have a wood lid with a built in lights and it has all kinds of mold in it. How do I remove the mold and prevent it from coming back safely? I am afraid of releasing mold spores if I try to scrub it off, but I don't know if just spraying it with either a bleach solution or actual mold killer will be enough. Of course it won't ever come into contact with the water itself, but I'm still concerned about the safety of the fish. What's a safe way to do this?

Thanks!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would remove the lid, take it outside and use a mild bleach solution to wipe down the mold. It may require a light scrubbing after the mold has been removed to get in any cracks or crevices. Let it air dry outside.

You may want to consider painting or using polyurethane coating on the inside of the canopy to make future cleaning easier. Ventilation in the canopy, especially if it is a fully enclosed unit is advisable. If you could post pics of the canopy, you could get more suggestions.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Thank you Deeda!

Here's the lid:

CAM01578 by stalefish83, on Flickr
CAM01579 by stalefish83, on Flickr
CAM01580 by stalefish83, on Flickr

It sits on the top of the tank, and is open in the back. It has that hold on the one side for added ventilation, but it's only on one side.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

I have sprayed the whole inside (minus the lights, of course) with this:
CAM01581 by stalefish83, on Flickr
CAM01582 by stalefish83, on Flickr

and I'm going to let it sit in the sun and dry, then wipe it down and probably spray, let dry, wipe again then treat the wood with this:
CAM01583 by stalefish83, on Flickr

I already had all of this on-hand so hopefully it'll be OK, but I certainly welcome any input if this isn't a good idea (maybe the laquer is no good...?)

Thanks again!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Here's the back of the wood finish if it helps:
CAM01584 by stalefish83, on Flickr


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Concobrium mold control spray has been suggested and used by some members of my local fish club and they are pleased with the results. After you initially spray it, wipe off any excess mold and let it dry, I would sand the wood to give you a smoother finish.

If you could cut another hole on the opposite side of that existing one, I think that would allow better air flow through the canopy. Some people use the circular plastic foundation vents and just spray paint them so they blend in better.

The Minwax product you show is really just a stain and doesn't offer any real water resistance. I've used it for my stand and household woodwork and I like the product but still used a matte finish polyurethane sealer over the top for occasional water spills or if it rains in my windows.

Or you could just paint it with a good quality washable latex paint, that would probably be easier. Lighter colors would help you see any future mold growth and may help reflect more light.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Use a mold and mildew resistant paint like ones used for bathrooms.


----------

